# PCH Crystal Cove Meet (Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaany Pics)



## s2kpunisher (Jun 9, 2003)

It's held every Sat. of the week. I went to it in the last 3 weeks including this Sat and it was a blast. All kinds of car enthusiasts are welcomed to join from Race, Classic, Exotic, Import, European, etc. The Crystal Cove Promenade officially made this an event every Sat. so they reserve parking spots for car enthusiasts, if you want a good spot you have to be there around 6:30am, it fills up quick after that. The Crystal Cove Promenade is on the Pacific Coast Hwy, its south of Balboa (I'm new to area don't know it very well)

Anyways here are pictures from the last 3 weeks of going on Sat.


----------



## s2kpunisher (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## s2kpunisher (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## s2kpunisher (Jun 9, 2003)

To see more pictures/videos you can view my photo album at:

http://www.imagestation.com/members/AmerH
You have to register an account before viewing, just the way Imagestation is.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Nice cars. :thumbup: I didn't know what that Callaway was until I read the name on the back of it.

I've been itching to go to a car show recently, but don't have the time to go.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I don't believe this is any sort of formal event (aside from the saved parking area). People just started gethering in the parking lot of the new strip mall on Saturday mornings. I've known about this for a while but I'm not a morning person so I've never been up early enough to go.


----------



## s2kpunisher (Jun 9, 2003)

Kaz said:


> I don't believe this is any sort of formal event (aside from the saved parking area). People just started gethering in the parking lot of the new strip mall on Saturday mornings. I've known about this for a while but I'm not a morning person so I've never been up early enough to go.


They pass out flyers containing courtesy rules with do's and do not's. But besides that its pretty laid back. A lot of people bring their families.


----------



## s2kpunisher (Jun 9, 2003)

For anyone who's interested in going, were grouping up at a Mobil Gas Station on PCH.

What: PCH Crystal Cove Meet
When: Sat Oct 11th 
Time: 6:00am leaving 6:15am (spots fill up quick) 
Where: Mobil Gas Station 
301 E COAST HWY 
NEWPORT BEACH, CA 92660-6132


----------



## s2kpunisher (Jun 9, 2003)

If you can't meet us at the Mobil station, here is the address to the Crystal Cove Promenade Meet:

Pacific Coast Highway & Crystal Heights Drive 
Newport Beach, CA 92657


----------



## s2kpunisher (Jun 9, 2003)

Unofficial Rooster:

S2000
1. Amer 
2. northstar9586 
3. Sideways 
4. OC S2K 
5. Citystar 
6. Vash 
7. AHHVTEC
8. vapors2k
9. Barry
10. Josh and Jenny
11.S2Kjane

NSX
1. SilverOne
2. AndyH
3. Taj
4. tararan
5. Tantheman	

SUPRA
1. ruup2it

AUDI/VW
1.A4sport
2. turbora
3. wYtgOlfguy	
4. dYe	
5. Dub_Technik	

BENZ
1. oggle
2. C32Andy
3. xyzpl
4. zeronero
5. MB300E87
6. Extreme E500
7. krk230
8. Turbo][

BMW
1. SilverM3forRob
2. Sticky	
3. halfnhalf325

PORSCHE
1. FishGeek
2. 13bmini


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I wanna go to this one of these days but its WAY TOO EARLY for me.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Kaz said:


> I wanna go to this one of these days but its WAY TOO EARLY for me.


Easy enough... just stay up all night, go to the meet really early, then go home and crash


----------



## s2kpunisher (Jun 9, 2003)

operknockity said:


> Easy enough... just stay up all night, go to the meet really early, then go home and crash


that's not a good idea, its dangerous to drive without sleep (I have lots of experience) just sleep-in and I'll have some pics :thumbup:


----------



## s2kpunisher (Jun 9, 2003)

see you guys tomorrow early, don't forget to set the alarm clock


----------

